# river wonders screwed me



## jsmokinchevy (Apr 5, 2004)

river wonders ripped me off!







first, they sent me the wrong fish! i ordered a 1-2" black rhom, they sent me 5 less than 1/4". when they came, the water was freezing. hey died in a few hours. they prob wern't even black rhoms. then they said i can wait 2-3 weeks for the rite fish or get my money back. i asked for my money back. i went to somewhere else and bought it. then, they only will refund the $12 for the fish, i got screwed out of my $30 shipping, after they sent me the wrong fish. they were very rude and dont care about anything but money. i just want everyone i can know how terrible they are. and please, can everyone pass the news on. i dont want anyone else to get screwed also.









this is to river wonders:


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Sorry about what happened to you







, but thanks for the heads up

You should try the sponsors to the right. I have heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

DOOD!! Same exact thing happened to me. I ordered 2 Black Rhoms 2 months ago and they sent Dents. I called them up and they said they would send me the correct 2 Rhoms I ordered and a fancy Pleco. 2 months later after buggin them, they finally sent me 3 TINY, and I mean tiny like this ___ big, 1 dead already. Barely even born I'm assuming. I put them in my tank and haven't seen them since, prob got sucked into the filter. I said f*ck it and not gonna deal with them EVER again.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thread going in lounge.

Closed.


----------

